# CRGW - endo scratch



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi

I have my appt for an endo scratch tomorrow and quite nervous about it and as to what to expect. Really worried it is going to be very painful.  Can anyone share their experience?

Thanks xx


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi , I had the scratch done last month , I'm not going to lie it is a bit uncomfortable but it literally lasts for a min so it is def bearable , and I had no discomfort after  I felt fine   . I would do it again over and over if needed so honestly you dont need to worry . It's very similar to how they set you up for a smear just so you know what to expect . 

Best of luck xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Make sure you take some painkillers beforehand.  i've also heard having a full bladder can help but not tried this myself.  It is over quite quickly.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Must say it was pretty painful but hopefully it will be worth all the pain. Xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad it was OK xx


----------

